
Defensiveness, Politeness and the Presumption of Hostility - a7b3fa
https://srconstantin.posthaven.com/defensiveness-politeness-and-the-presumption-of-hostility
======
pmdulaney
Interesting post. I think it is related to my observation that people (like
myself) who smile a lot and try to be friendly to everyone are pegged as being
less intelligent. The silver lining is that it is nice to be calibrated
upwards when people actually get to know me.

